# Multiple shades of green in renovated lawn



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

Hello.

Very long story short: I renovated my lawn this summer/fall... The entire lawn got all high-end "northern mixes" and KBG. One side of the front lawn and a corner of the back lawn got an overseed of SSS TTTF shade mix as well.

Grass came in nicely, and overall I am happy. However, there is a contrast in color between the new grass areas and the old (it was a Tenacity bentgrass renovation, so there were some unaffected areas that--while they got some overseed--are the old grass), and the contrast is present on the whole lawn.

In the one part of the front, there are light-green patches of thick TTTF that came it, I suspect because rains concentrated the seed into lower areas as the new seed and dirt settled, and I guess it is what it is. But I'm more wondering about the light green in the areas that did not get any of the TTTF.

It was a lot worse earlier on, and it now a little better... but it's riding the line between being "hmmm whatever" and "my lawn looks like crap with those light-green patches". If the lighter grass got just a little lighter, it'd be terrible-looking.

(Interestingly, given how light the new grass is, my project has kind of shown me the limitations and futility of "overseeding," as the established areas of my lawn that are darker-green do not appear to have had any of the lighter grass germinate and grow).

I guess I'm wondering... honestly... is what I described not uncommon after renovations, or does it mean--for whatever sets of reasons--that my renovation was a failure?


----------



## bmodrow (Oct 15, 2020)

More than likely its just the younger grass thats lighter in color. The color will begin to even out in the spring.


----------



## zackroof (Oct 27, 2019)

bmodrow said:


> More than likely its just the younger grass thats lighter in color. The color will begin to even out in the spring.


+1

Stuff just needs time to equalize and integrate.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

@sheepfescue But I'm more wondering about the light green in the areas that did not get any of the TTTF.

If there was PRG in your seed mix then it could be that. I've got it in my Black Beauty Ultra.


----------



## sheepfescue (Jul 29, 2019)

Ok, thanks. Yes, the part of the back lawn that had zero TTTF still has unsightly light-green patches.

One of the premium seed mixes I used was Barenbrug's Turf Blue HGT w/RPR... I think to start off, Barenbrug's elited KBGs are on the light-green side, and then their GMO ryegrass must also be light.

I heard that PRG is very much not long-lasting; hopefully the winter kills it off or at least suppresses it.

I've learned my lesson, and next year I'm planning on buying straight KBG, probably some hard fescue blend to have a "second" grass type, and then think about whether or not to continue with the TTTF in the areas that got it.


----------



## jskierko (Sep 5, 2020)

sheepfescue said:


> One of the premium seed mixes I used was Barenbrug's Turf Blue HGT w/RPR... I think to start off, Barenbrug's elited KBGs are on the light-green side, and then their GMO ryegrass must also be light.


I planted a blend of Barenbrug RPR with some KBG as 1 of 5 test plots. Only 1 other test plot has PR in it (which is SSS Sunny Mix). The plot with the Barenbrug stands out as being lighter than all other test plots. With it being a European brand and the lighter grass being more the preferred taste there compared to the US, I would imagine that is just how their grass is bred.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Im.late to this thread because I could grab any pictures. I overseeded my backyard with PRG (after 2x application of tenacity at 5oz/acre rate) and then went back a few weeks later and spot seeded a few areas (likely due to a heavier hand of tenacity because I had more weeds there) . Below are pictures showing a lighter coloured grass in exactly those areas. I will be pushing this PRG next spring and I'm confident it will mature out easily. Nature has been kind with the temperatures though in NE that would mean that we can get the white stuff till may or later..


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Have you fed it with any nitrogen this fall? new growth is lighter in color


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

ABC123 said:


> Have you fed it with any nitrogen this fall? new growth is lighter in color


I did 4 apps of 0.75oz of N every 15 days or so, these late seeded areas got only 2 of those feeds so I understand. By the time my last app was done ground temperatures were dipping below 45 so I did not pit anymore to encourage most of the lawn to go into dormancy.

What I didnt know was nature to be kind enough to keep soil temps in the high 40s pretty much for the last month otherwise I might have done 2 smaller apps at maybe 0.4oz of N. But I will be feeding the lawn in the spring to mature the grass out.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

It takes time for the grass to mature. It will change over time and most often the color evens out.

As important as this Fall was with regards to all the work you did, next season is even more critical for the growth and development. Almost anyone can grow grass from seed. The complex part is keeping it alive the following year and helping it develop.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

My grass is starting to yellow/lighten up as it goes dormant...also getting some fungus but I'm not too worried about it...nights are going to get very cold so most common late fall fungus should cease.

We usually only talk about the grass blades but if the crowns are in healthy shape which they look like in your pictures the real magic will happen next growing season.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

@JerseyGreens I may be wrong but fungal pressure at this time is fairly low, but wet conditions can cause some chlorosis in KBG. I saw this first when Pete1313 mentioned it in another thread but there is fair but of work from a few universities which show that as well. I think I have something similar going on. Not worried about it.

I am not sure if some of the comments were directed for me @Harts and @ABC123 but thank you for the guidance. I plan to be more proactive next year with a very set fertilization and amendment schedule. Soil test early, multiple K (very deficient) and kelp apps apps next year before stress sets in and then balancing N with top growth during spring and summer.


----------



## Harts (May 14, 2018)

uts said:


> @JerseyGreens I may be wrong but fungal pressure at this time is fairly low, but wet conditions can cause some chlorosis in KBG. I saw this first when Pete1313 mentioned it in another thread but there is fair but of work from a few universities which show that as well. I think I have something similar going on. Not worried about it.
> 
> I am not sure if some of the comments were directed for me @Harts and @ABC123 but thank you for the guidance. I plan to be more proactive next year with a very set fertilization and amendment schedule. Soil test early, multiple K (very deficient) and kelp apps apps next year before stress sets in and then balancing N with top growth during spring and summer.


My comments were directed towards the OP and anyone else who is concerned with their overseed/reno. I'm glad it helped you as well.

Most people have their expectations set too high when they plant grass seed. The expectation is a near perfect lawn within a few weeks/months. The reality is it takes multiple years to get your lawn to where you're happy - but then again, most of us are never happy with our lawn!


----------



## Thejarrod (Aug 5, 2018)

uts said:


> but then again, most of us are never happy with our lawn!


 :nod:


----------

